# 11pt. shot 11/20/10



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well after having a horrible sinus infection all week I started feeling better friday afternoon . I headed out for an evening hunt to fill an antlerless tag. It didnt take long , only about an hour of sitting and a doe came along . Whacked her with the rage at 15 yds. 

Got my doe hung up friday night and was able to get back out first thing saturday morning . Its been a pretty discouraging season for me . All the properties I have to hunt have already had good mature deer taken off them. But I stayed confident , so within the first half hour on stand saturday morning I had seen 9 deer . Approximately 8:15 some people walk by on mowed path on the neighboring property. 

As soon as they get past I notice a doe running my way , as I am watching her out of no where 60 yds to my right appears a buck I have not seen this year . I really thought he was going to turn and head her way , but instead the doe continued my direction with the buck right behind her . It all worked out that they both walked by my stand at 15 yds. With a perfectly placed 2 blade rage , I was able to track that buck for approx . 75yds to find him piled up . I have been a skeptic of rage broadheads until this year. It looked like somone took a hatchet to the side of it . I was able to get both lungs and knicked the heart . The blood trail looked like a crime scene . 

It was funny though , when I found my buck laying dead his doe was still with him and would not leave his side. She stayed with him for 10 minutes . My dad and I had to throw sticks at her and stomp out feet to shoo her off.
But he ended up being an 11pt. with a 4 inch droptine .


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice buck. Great story!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

damn guy u beasted out....sweet


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice Buck. Congratulations! Some of the members are really praising those Rage broadheads.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great deer and story!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations! Nice buck with a ton of character.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a fine looking buck!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That's a good deer! It just goes to show that things happen that are totally unexpected! I have 200 pictures from September 20th to November 15th and in those pictures I have pictures of 8 different bucks. But the 12 point I killed this years wasn't in any of the pictures I have. Way to prove that staying with it pays off, most get discouraged when they hear that a nice buck was killed off the land they are hunting.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job. Great lookin Buck..


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Those unexpected moments are how I will myself to sit long hours and remain vigilant.

Great job and great deer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the responses . I tell you what I had the worse season of my life last year and all summer I spent the time getting ready for this bow season to correct all the things that needed fixed. From new broadheads , to new equipment on my bow , and even a scent lok suit . It all paid off very well. I really lacked confidence last year, but with all the preparation and good positive confidnece I gained it turned out to be the best season I have ever had . I was able to harvest 3 anntlerless deer and my buck on saturday. 

My dad was also able to harvest a 176 7/8 buck a week ago not 100yds from where I took my buck . It was funny though they both had droptines off the same beam and the exact same spot !!! Makes ya wonder if they are from the same gene pool. Good luck to everyone else , hope your season turns out as good as mine .


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice buck. You should have filled your doe tag by shooting his girlfriend.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice buck!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice looking deer I love droptines


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go Bulldawg! I know we had fun last year comparing notes....
This year has been very rough for me... farmers didn't plant any food (beans last year) and this year I had a 75 acre standing cornfield to contend with during the the first two weeks of Nov... ALL the does where in there during my vacation.. ARGHHHHH! 

Congrats again!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Aweseome buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

BaddFish said:


> Way to go Bulldawg! I know we had fun last year comparing notes....
> This year has been very rough for me... farmers didn't plant any food (beans last year) and this year I had a 75 acre standing cornfield to contend with during the the first two weeks of Nov... ALL the does where in there during my vacation.. ARGHHHHH!
> 
> Congrats again!


Baddfish , last year was horrible for me !! I think I made up for it this year . Its only been a week and I am getting restless already knowing I probably wont deer hunt anymore this year . Was actually thinking about getting the boat back out before the ice is on . Good Luck this year , especially with gun season not far away .


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very..Very..Nice Buck ..and as nicklesman said I too love drop tines...He also has some mass to him.....Good Job....JIM....CL....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats a great story, a great buck and a great broadhead. what more can i say


----------

